# Aspen Furniture Wood



## 2MuchTrouble (Jul 14, 2011)

My Dad used to make rustic furniture with Aspen picked up from New Mexico. He is unable to do this anymore due to his age and health. I have some of the Aspen in my garage. It is dry and ready to work. 

I would like to offer it free to anyone that might want it to build some furniture.

However, if you want it you have to come and pick it up. I'm just south of I-10 at the West Sam Houston Tollway.

Text: (281) 794-4737


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Text sent, 

Thanks
John


----------



## 2MuchTrouble (Jul 14, 2011)

*Aspen*

Arrangements have been made for pick up.

Thank you - please delete


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the Wood, I will put it to good use!

John


----------

